

JQuery 1.3 Aftermath - rickharrison
http://ejohn.org/blog/jquery-13-aftermath/

======
zealog
The smartest thing about this post is the point he makes about developers re-
evaluating their tool chain at the end of each project. Anyone who makes tools
needs to keep that in mind.

I completely do that - and it's how I ended up using (and loving) jQuery. Of
course, it makes going back to work on old projects a drag and inspires a lot
of (too much?) refactoring.

